
Typesetting Markup Language (TML) – A Superset of Groff (2016) - marttt
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/groff/2016-01/msg00003.html
======
r0muald
Funny how after a few messages the author is brought to discuss SGML:

> I'm not familar with SGML, but will have a look.

